# Drill Press Vice



## Jim1942 (Dec 15, 2013)

On several occasions, I've wanted a larger vice on my drill press than the one I previously had.  I was able to purchase a better one at an Amish sale a while back.

I welded and bolted a 1" shaft to it and made a clamp for a hold down.  Big improvement.  It will also slide over to the side and roll downward for easy clean up of the table.  Something I don't do enough of.

Jim


----------



## Mike Nash (Dec 15, 2013)

Oops!


----------



## Jim1942 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Mike:

Very observant of you to notice the chuck wrench left hanging in the chuck.  Most of the time, that would be a safety hazard.  However, in this case, most of my machines are wired through a switch box where the chuck wrenches have to be installed and the handle closes a limit switch in order for the start button to energize the motor.  In other words, the machine won't start until the chuck wrench is in its place.  This is a safety function that I learned to stick with after working for DuPont over 30 years.  I've incorporated this in my lathes and other machines where I can.  I don't like surprises when it comes to machinery.

Thanks for the Ooop's.

Jim


----------



## Mike Nash (Dec 15, 2013)

I like the interlock idea. I only noticed the key because I was so closely checking out how you did the vise mounting. I really like that and have never seen anyone do that before. My drill press has a really useless round table with radial slots that are pretty absolutely useless. Your single lock lever allows positioning the vise wherever at will and a really quick lock down. Very, very nice.


----------



## Jim1942 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mike:

Glad you liked the set up concerning the vise.  It seems good so far.  Here are a couple more close ups showing the vise clamp and the interlock.  I'm sure you'll notice the chuck wrench is where it needs to be in order for the drill press to be started.

You're  so right about some of those little vises and their capability to hold material for drilling.  They just don't do the job.

Notice also that I made a larger plate where the vise sets and the extra holes on each side at the back so the vise clamp could be moved to different locations if the need arises.

Jim Dunn
Harrington, Delaware


----------



## donthack (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice quick shop project for qick vice positions.  Seen way to much free handing, this should fit the toolless need.


----------

